
A quantum computer could break 2048-bit RSA encryption in 8 hours - axiomdata316
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613596/how-a-quantum-computer-could-break-2048-bit-rsa-encryption-in-8-hours/
======
gus_massa
Note: For the 8 hours, they need to use a quantum computer with 20-million-
qubit, but the current quantum computer have only about 100 qbits.

